# right or too heavy



## ralphl (Dec 31, 2013)

I am going to buy an entry level saltwater fly outfit. my existing trout gear is just not doing it. I am thinking of going right to a 10 weight. what is the down side since it seems like big flies and wind would be best handled with the heavier gear. I cought a 40 inch tiger muskie at bluewater last week with light gear and I wont do that again. holding it next to the boat and trying to release it was no fun. Need gear up the fish and kinda like the muscle in a 10 wt.. Appreciate your thoughts..


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

For most of my fishing in Texas marshes an 8 wt is right. Low wind I would go with an 6 wt. In Louisana the 10wt for winter fishing is good. I have landed a 25 lb red on 8 wt and it did fine. I got a 10 wt TFO mangrove and I have only practiced with it but it seems to get more distance with ease.

So depends on where you do most of your fishing.

Joe


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

10 wt seems a little big for inshore texas fish. 8wt should be plenty. The Biggest fish I've caught on 8 wt was a 28" 9.5# red and It got about 40' into the backing.


----------



## ralphl (Dec 31, 2013)

so ,overall ,no downside to a 10 wt ??


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

9' 8wt is all you need for the bays


----------



## junkyfly (Jun 26, 2012)

downsize to 10 wt is all day casting a heavier rod and overkill for trout and reds in the bay. great if you are fishing the jetties, surf or are going for small tarpon or jacks. just depends on what you are going to be fishing for the most and where.


----------



## ralphl (Dec 31, 2013)

reds and trout in the bay and tiger musky in N.M. Guess a 9 wt rig would be a good compramise but I hate to be undergunned with those heavy 6 in. musky flies.When they get wet you can damm near cast them with a spinn or casting rod, big flies.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Take a look at Mark Sedotti. He was a presenter at TFF fly tying expo. He ties a fly that he casts for stripers in the northeast. He was throwing 180 feet with a 5 wt. His fly was a balanced fly and was able to get amazing distances with a very large fly. that is the best I remember.

I know this sounds unbelievable, but he was standing in parking lot at Bethany Christan church and casting into the street boardering the parking lot. And, he is a small guy, not a Steve Rajeff.

Joe


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*10wt*

The only down side to the big rod is casting it all day. You can never have too big of gun. I would look at your fishing opertunities, how often are you going after tiger muskies verus Redfish. Then get the rod that you would use the most. That 9wt sound like a good compromise. A good 9 is light enoungh to cast all day and still has the backbone for the occasional big fish.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

If you go 9 or 10, get a lighter rod/reel. A 10 can wear you down fast, and IMO is way overkill for inshore reds and trout.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If I had to have two rods they would be:

Inshore 8 wgt. offshore the go to rod is a 10 wgt.


----------



## FlyItAll (Aug 3, 2013)

Besides wearing you down, remember that the weight of a 10 weight line hits the water hard. So if you need stealth, go lighter.


----------



## ralphl (Dec 31, 2013)

I have never used a 9 or a 10.. You think theres that much difference in line noise? what about best stealth color?


----------



## FlatzFreak (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree that a 10wt is overkill for inshore or flats fishing. I usually use an 8wt for majority of the day in any condition. If it's large flies you're using, there is a fly line / taper for that application.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My go to rod in the bays is a 7wt. If I fished in an area where jacks popped up, I'd carry a 10 wt as well. But for every day reds, trout and sheeps, a 7 or 8 is plenty.


----------

